# Broke Wing Mirror?



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Very cross with myself today. Driving home from work on usual route (therefore no excuse) I hit a lamp post with my passenger side mirror. It clonked back to the van side and I left it there till I got home. The bit that attaches to the van is still secure and the mirror is not broken but the unit is loose (ish) where the mrror bit joins the stalk. A bit wobbley. Does that make sense! I think I have a choice here. Do I leave it as it is or get it fixed at enormous expense? I suppose i could wait for it to fall off! I have a Marquis Lifestle 590 on a Fiat Ducato base.
Advice please.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Can't offer you any hope, sorry. My driver's side mirror was assaulted by a white van man and a replacement, including fitting, was £220. This, however, was on a new Boxer, with all the electric thingumigigs (is that how you spell it?).

If your's is not electric, you may find it cheaper. I would just leave it, if it is usable, until you can gather a bit more information.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

A French white van man broke my L/H door mirror. It is the electric operated type. Brownhills has quoted me £309 to replace!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The quoted prices are amazing!

When my door mirror was broken ( people carrier man ) it cost me £160.
I thought this was quite steep as the Fiat main dealer i used is renowned for charging top dollar.

When you get the job done don't forget to ask for the old mirror, which can be used for spare parts, mirrors etc.

edit....New Fiat X2/50


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a company on the internet selling mirrors for a lot less than the OEM ones.

There was a post on here about it some months ago, but I have no recollection of the title of the thread.

Somebody will remember though, or maybe Mr Google knows.

Cheers


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Crashed our Peugeot 55 registration Autocruise Renoir into neighbours concrete fence post. The arm was sheered off. Was quoted upto £350 for replacement.

Found the 'mirrorman' on the net who supplied one for £150, next day delivery and fitted it myself. Very easy to do.

Good luck.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks all. Yes it has electric thingy's but never used them! I think I shall leave it for now. If it holds up for the summer i shall get it fixed next service. keeping my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Happyrunner said:


> Crashed our Peugeot 55 registration Autocruise Renoir into neighbours concrete fence post. The arm was sheered off. Was quoted upto £350 for replacement.
> 
> Found the 'mirrorman' on the net who supplied one for £150, next day delivery and fitted it myself. Very easy to do.
> 
> Good luck.


Stone me - that didn't take long. 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O

I knew someone would know about the company.

Thanks Happy.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

I had mine bashed by a big 4X4 on a narrow lane in Devon. Huge bang! Mirror folded into the door, it was only after the guy had gone that I opened it out and found the glass missing. I reckon the s*d threw it into the hedge because we searched for ages in case it was still whole but found nothing.

Anyway, got a new one off ebay for £40. Not electric, but I don't care - just closed off the electrics when I fited it - which was easy. Just had a look, can only see short arm ones there at the moment, but one will be along soon


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

White Van Man hit my driver's mirror and didn't stop. Turned round and tried to chase him but lost him. What a bang, housing as far as it would go towards the door and lower mirror hanging by the wires, but much to my surprise was able to snap the mirror back into place and all electrics still work including heater. Very fortunate. The only thing still wrong is a small piece of plastic missing but I have just put black tape over it as if I did replace it I would just be waiting for it to happen again.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> The quoted prices are amazing!
> 
> When my door mirror was broken ( people carrier man ) it cost me £160.
> I thought this was quite steep as the Fiat main dealer i used is renowned for charging top dollar.
> ...


It was a Pug main dealer and about £40 of that was for fitting. Took about 30 mins. I'm sure the fitting is easy as the electrics are ready-made plugs.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks all again. To those who do not know what I have done it looks OK, saving my embaressment. Driving to work this morning I noticed it was a brick piller I hit not a lampost which does not have any damage. Saves the council chasing me! Still holding up well despite having to negotiate a few speed bumps (nasty things). Not being a DIY person I shall leave it to the experts when I need too. Nice to know I am not the only person to have done this silly thing! I think it is more a problem when we hurt our own Pride and Joy!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mirrorman is the site to look for on tinternet.
First class service, and saves a few quid as well
Dave P


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I think the best thing to do is to fold in the mirror facing the road (when parked, off course). It can save untold hassle and inconvenience later.

As for when driving, you are at the mercy of other drivers, and lamp posts, brick pillars, etc, of course. :wink:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm not familiar with your mirror but my older Peugeot mirror has a bolt at both the mirror and vehicle end of the arms underneath the rubber covers. I just wonder if you have the same that may have been knocked lose in the impact?

I suffered impact damage from a passing 4 x 4 but I took the mirror off and managed to get it all apart. I repaired the plastic using a fibre glass kit.

JohnW


----------



## 118689 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm brand new to motorhoming and within two weeks and two trips in my wonderful Autotrail Cheyenne, I've been attacked by a wall and a passing bus, resulting in both wingmirrors being damaged.  

I've strategically employed some gaffer tape and intend to make do for a few months until I can take out a mortgage!! :roll: 

P-D


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I also bought a genuine Fiat part from ebay. I only needed the mirror housing as mine had snapped the castings where it joined the extendible arm bit, but the seller had a whole unit. Absolute doddle to fit - two 10mm bolts - 5 minutes.
Also when it didnt sell as a buy it now for £40, I emailed and offered him £25 which he accepted :wink:.
I suspect from the description you have given that yours is broken in the same place - just pull back the rubber cover and have a look. 
Dont pay stealer prices unless you have to.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its always worth trying the breakers as the long arm mirrors are always fitted to pickups as the bodies are always wider than the cabs.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if you you can fit your self heve a look here
chapter


----------

